# Intense Tracer VP Federwegeinstellung



## siers1 (28. Mai 2011)

Hi,

hab mir einen 2010er Tracer VP zugelegt, und frage mich jetzt bei welcher Befestigung der größere Federweg zur Verfügung steht!?
Dämpfer in unterer Befestigung oder oben??

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe 

Gruß Matze


----------



## .irie. (31. Mai 2011)

oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

